# Will you marry me?



## cpu088

Hello, 

I wanted to ask my Korean girlfriend to marry me, and I was reckoning that she'd appreciate if I asked in her mother tongue (though I myself still don't speak it). 

Can you help me with translating the simple "Will you marry me?" sentence please? 
Or, if there is a better form that is native to South Korea, I could use that one as well. 

I saw one old thread here, but it assumes asking the parents for her hand, which is not applicable in my case.

Thank you all!


----------



## kenjoluma

cpu088 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to ask my Korean girlfriend to marry me, and I was reckoning that she'd appreciate if I asked in her mother tongue (though I myself still don't speak it).
> 
> Can you help me with translating the simple "Will you marry me?" sentence please?
> Or, if there is a better form that is native to South Korea, I could use that one as well.
> 
> I saw one old thread here, but it assumes asking the parents for her hand, which is not applicable in my case.
> 
> Thank you all!




"나랑 결혼해 줄래?"

I translated "Will you marry me" in the most natural, colloquial form I can think of.


----------



## cpu088

Thanks a lot for your quick reply! 

Would you be so kind as to write the sentence using English letters (like romaji for Japanese), so I could get the pronunciation correctly? 

I found a Korean song at youtube [...] named 나랑 결혼해 줄래, so I guess I'll be able to extrapolate the pronunciation from it  I just need to know what phrase I should be looking out for. 

Thank you once again!


----------



## Askalon

Very approximate transcription: "nah-lahng [or "rahng"] gyuhl-hon-heh jool-leh"

It's not a standard Romanization obviously, but the Romanization systems don't give a good idea of the pronunciation.  You'll likely murder the pronunciation just going on any sort of a transcription, so definitely try to imitate the audio.


----------



## cpu088

Thank you very much! Romanization you gave me will do perfect with that song!


----------



## AccioJo

Or ,If this helps ,here it is in cyrilic: на ранг кьолхон хе чуле?


----------



## cpu088

Thank you, every little bit helps


----------

